# Hi from NZ!



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

hi everyone im Tui ive just joined
ive been riding all my life (beware i am only 14 lol)
competed and done PC since i was five im now a showjumper competing 1-10m this is my boys 
1st pic:me and craig wainui ODE (pre-t)
2nd pic pic: tally (mums baby)
3rd pic: dayo (my baby but gave him to my sis)
4th pic: hokey L (our three year old)craig R (my sjer)
love to get know everyone and see there babies as well!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Aw! So nice to see a fellow Kiwi here! Your babies are gorgeous... love all the photos! 
Chelle x


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome to this forum. I always wanted to go to NZ, specially after watching a documentry where they showed the high hills, and some beautiful places!

Whenever I get time, will def visit NZ (What's the best time to visit NZ like in terms of tourism?).

Hope you enjoy your stay here 

Regards


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Your horses are gorgeous!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf!! i love your babies!!! they are beautiful!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the HF! beautiful horses!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome! Your horsees are gorgeous!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
you ahve very very pretty horses!!


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks soo much feel very welcome!! 
l ove my babies there such sweethearts 
took my chestnut out to day (craig) he was so good only took one rail in the 1m and double clear in the 1m5 was absolutley over the moon!! so happy with him doing the 1m10 next time !!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh well done!!! I was at the Royal show the other day... watching the 1m classes and was nearly peeing my pants at the thought of jumping even half that height!!! 
x


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

yer ometimes it can be petty scary only just managed to start jumping thi height used to struggle making it over 40cms!! but have started riding my isters boy and has given me a lot of confidence as im a VERY nervy rider and loved dressage as it was really hard to end up on the ground!! XD 
but its alot easier now you just close youre eyes and hope for dear life to mak it to the other side!!:lol:


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

hahaha!!!
im a nervy rider too! loveeee dressage, and when my horses don't have to be off the ground for very long at all! lol!


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

thats the reason i loved dressage no one ever gets hurt in dressage lol well except my sister who managed to get consussion in it!! but she is just accident prone too!! 
was at puhinui today watching da cross country and was peeing ma self aat even jumping that height i dont mind sj its jus xc as those jumpis dont come down if you hit them:shock: 
lol


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

God the wee girl who rides my pony Bailey for me... wants to do eventing next season... I'm like... ahhhh  I think Bailey could do it and she loves the sport... but I'm gonna be on nervous Mummy on the sidelines!!!

I love dressage because the results you see... may be small to others, but are massive to you... improving your horse to his/her full potential is something I truly appreciate with each of my horses... the other day I decided to see if Honey had it in her under saddle to try a lil lengthening... I didn't ask for much, shes still a baby under saddle but is balanced and so I asked her forward.. WOAH... that horse can move.. I was almost in tears of happiness after our ride, she's such a thinker, and wants to please... and was ready for it... you could tell she had this attitude of "yeah! look at me go!" lollll.
x


----------

